# Do yo absolutely need a Co2 dispenser?



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Welcome to the board.
This place is for people like you who want info. So don't be afraid to ask questions.
I'll try to answer your questions here, But first. 
How much light do you have?
2 watts per gal ,minimum, before you should think about adding CO2. 3 watts would be better.
You can grow plants without co2 but they won't grow very well without adequate light. They may not even survive.
If you want a "thriving" plant tank, light on the order specified above and CO2 are nessecary.
DIY CO2 is worth the trouble if you want a thriving plant tank. I reccomend that everybody new to this hobby start with a DIY setup to learn the basics and to figure out if a planted tank is for them.
As your skills develop, you'll probably want to evolve into a more advanced setup and spend a few more bucks.

I can tell you this; If you love those pictures of planted tanks you see posted on boards like this wait till you have one sitting in your living room. I almost guarantee you'll never own a plain fish tank again. I have a 54" big screen TV and a 75 Gal planted tank in my living room. Hands down ,I watch my tank three times as much as the TV.
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

1) CO2 is NOT necessary until you get into higher watts per gallon on your lighting.

2) More Watts + CO2 + Proper Nutrients = Lush Growth

3) CO2 is definately worth your efforts , without the higher watt lighting you are very limited to plant selection.

4) Lighting costs more then anything you will do on your tank... CO2 can be done cheaply in the way of DIY (Do-It-Yourself) 

You probably have almost everything you need to setup CO2 in your house allready.
A. 2 litre Pepsi Bottle B.Yeast/Sugar/Water C. AirLine tubing D. Airstone... thats it !

If you go the manufactured(pressurized) route you are now talking some big dollars but it is NOT necessary unless your tank is the size of a hottub ! :hehe:
55 Gallon tanks and smaller can be easily done with DIY... after that it is prefferred to go pressurized for ease.

High Watts and CO2 is definately not for everyone but the rewards from a nicely planted tank far supercede the efforts needed to get you there ! You go from a handful of plant selections to hundreds !
*Bottomline*
Once you go planted you will never go back ! Its a disease ! :hehe::hehe:

Good luck... *Buck* 

P.S.
If you dont like that TV Lemay just send it over Buckys way ! :bounce:


----------

